# Micro reel L100c



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has the new L100 with the ca-300. I am looking to purchase this unit and i have never owned a camera before so i want to get some feedback before i jump in. I plan to use it to diagnose better when doing blocked drains. Maximum drain size will be 4in.
1. How good is the visability with 4in pvc and 4in clay.
2. Is the screen big enough to diagnose on site and outside.
3. What is the battery life like.
4.what is the maximum push length in 4in
5.any pros or cons you might have with his unit


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Some of my experiences are listed in the threads below.


https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t37239/

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t40890/

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t40771/

http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?3839-Camera-Cable-Kink

http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?4027-New-Toy&p=38935#post38935


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tsk Tsk Jerry. :no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Micro reel is:

Excellent in 1-1/2" 

Good in 2"

Barely fair in 3"

Waste of time and money in 4"

From a convenience standpoint it is a home run but most effective in clean/white PVC. Inside 3" and 4" cast, concrete, or clay the lights are only good enough to see a couple of inches and that is if the camera is laying in the bottom of the pipe. I put it on a skid to see better and it was actually worse since the lights had nothing to reflect on.

I believe it was designed with that limitation purposefully to not make the mini seesnake obsolete.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Tsk Tsk Jerry. :no:




???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Micro reel is:
> 
> Excellent in 1-1/2"
> 
> ...




Exactly^^^^^^^^

Just before the CA-300 came out I was told it was going to also run on 110 and would cure the led lighting problem the microExplorer was having. Went out and bought one and it's the same exact dim lighting 

Powered with a full sized Ridgid monitor it's good in 6" cast.

False advertising by Ridgid. In 4" cast it's lights out unless you are inches away from an obstruction.

http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?2692-I-Was-On-A-Roll&highlight=microreel


http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?3042-Used-The-MicroReel-Today


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I use mine in 4" all the time at residential job sites. It's light weight and perfect for my line of operation. Would recommend having a rep. come out for a demo prior to any purchases.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Doctor said:


> I use mine in 4" all the time at residential job sites. It's light weight and perfect for my line of operation. Would recommend having a rep. come out for a demo prior to any purchases.




Are you using it in 4" cast ? Do you have the "CountPlus" option ?


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Clay , cast iron , and no count plus option.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Doctor said:


> Clay , cast iron , and* no count plus option*.





That's what saved your azz :yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

For the price your not that far away from a Ridgid mini.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Bump from the dead. 
Has anyone run this exact reel (sonde,countplus) with a cs6 monitor yet? Im wondering if it will have enough juice to get the results of a 'full size' monitor ie; cs10.....or something compatable to that. because that would be one sweet really portable setup. Or what about this reel and a dvdpak2?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't say enough good things about the CS6 and mini. I'd save a little more and go for that. I have a micro reel. It's very limited in 3"-4". It's fine if conditions are perfect, not reliable enough for a go to system. In fairness it's not designed for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What if you buy the mini strictly for smaller sizes? 1.5 and 2"


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Well to be honest i need a mini but goddamn they are pricey! !! And i know the micro is limited which is a bummer because im looking for a "all around" camera, and the micro just wont fit that role too well...i mean it'll work...but definitely not ideal. And if i was to buy a camera strictly for 1.5 and 2 inch.....it would be the micro for sure hands down......


----------

